# Ya quiero que sea sábado!



## Miguelillo 87

Je ne sais pas où je dois mettre le "déjà" ici: 
¡Ya quiero que sea sábado!
Je veux que le samedi arrive déjà!!! 
C'est correct?


----------



## swift

Hola:

Es una traducción literal inapropiada, Miguel. 

_Je veux que le samedi arrive tout de suite_ podría ser una opción más idiomática.


----------



## jprr

J'ai déjà envie que ce soit samedi.
coloquial:
J'ai déjà envie d'être à samedi. / J'ai déjà envie qu'on soit samedi.


----------



## swift

Las propuestas de Jean-Pierre son algo distintas en cuanto al sentido. La idea de Miguel apunta más bien a querer que ya sea sábado y no a querer ahora que sea sábado.


----------



## galizano

D'une manière plus familière, je traduirais par " vivement samedi !".


----------



## Miguelillo 87

swift said:


> Las propuestas de Jean-Pierre son algo distintas en cuanto al sentido. La idea de Miguel apunta más bien a querer que ya sea sábado y no a querer ahora que sea sábado.


 
ça c'est vrai!!!


----------



## Paquita

Diría "il me tarde d'être à samedi", pero la verdad no entiendo tu matiz, Swift. ¿En qué se diferencian querer que ya sea sábado y  querer ahora que sea sábado? Tal vez mi propuesta no se corresponda con la buena interpretación..

(ver: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1085506)


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Pauit& Gracias por tu liga, muy útil e interesante. 

A su consideración que es más usual J'envie ou il me tarde? 

En loq ue respecta a la interpretación de Swift, pues es que uno casa es querer que llegue el sábado (es decir que pase el viernes y sea sábado) y otro "quiero que sea sábado (pasarte el viernes como si no hubiera existido y estar ya en el sábado)

¿Notas la diferencia? O José y yo fumamos de la misma jejejeje


----------



## Paquita

Gracias por tu explicación:
"il me tarde d'être à samedi/que ce soit samedi" indica impaciencia, lo mismo que la otra propuesta: "vivement samedi". Esperas que el tiempo pase lo más de prisa posible.

"Je voudrais être à samedi": esperas quitar los días que te separan del sábado. No lo diría en presente = je veux, porque soy consciente de que es imposible acortar el tiempo..


----------



## galizano

Peut-être alors ,pour exprimer l'instant présent " j'aimerais que ce soit samedi ,maintenant !

maintenant = ya .


----------



## Nanon

Paquit& said:


> "Je voudrais être à samedi"


"Je voudrais déjà être à samedi", para responder sobre la colocación de _déjà_ (pregunta inicial).
La doble a de "Je voudrais être déjà à samedi" no suena muy bien.


----------



## Elsoce

Me parece, como Paquit&, que no haya gran diferencia entre las dos formulas de jprr...
Otra propuesta : "J'ai hâte à Samedi!", un poco más coloquial que "il me tarde"


----------



## Gévy

Hola Elsoce,

¿"J'ai hâte à quelque chose" es una forma de expresarse habitual en Francia ahora? Después de este extraño uso (para mí) de "à" con "avoir hâte", que se pone: ¿siempre una fecha? ¿o puede ser un evento?

Me suena horrible, la verdad, pero será por falta de costumbre de verlo utilizado así.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Elsoce

Sí, como acabo de decirlo a Cintia&Martine en MP, en Francia se oye frecuentemente "j'ai hâte à+date"... Es tan usual que vuestra pregunta me ha quedado perpleja... No tengo la pretención afirmar que la expresión sea correcta al nivel gramatical, pero se usa, como lo decía, de manera coloquial...
Es muy divertido ver cómo una lengua puede evolucionar...


----------



## Nanon

Gévy, a mí también me suena feo, pero a los canadienses no (v. este hilo).


----------



## Elsoce

C'est drôle parce que, depuis tout à l'heure, cette expression que j'utilise depuis toujours, me semble devenue très "moche". 

J'ai cherché sur internet (dictionnaires, forums...) et j'ai trouvé quelques exemples d'utilisation de cette tournure ( http://www.psychomedia.qc.ca/bonheur/2010-02-18/le-bonheur-est-d-avoir-hate-aux-vacances )mais, quant à sa correction, je crois qu'il n'y a pas de doute, c'est incorrect bien que très utilisé...


----------



## DearPrudence

galizano said:


> D'une manière plus familière, je traduirais par " *vivement samedi !*".


Yo también lo diría así de manera natural*.*



Paquit& said:


> Gracias por tu explicación:
> *"il me tarde d'être à samedi/que ce soit samedi"* indica impaciencia, lo mismo que la otra propuesta: "vivement samedi". Esperas que el tiempo pase lo más de prisa posible.
> 
> *"Je voudrais être à samedi"*: esperas quitar los días que te separan del sábado. No lo diría en presente = je veux, porque soy consciente de que es imposible acortar el tiempo..


Yo diría también:
*"Je voudrais qu'on soit déjà samedi."*



Elsoce said:


> Sí, como acabo de decirlo a Cintia&Martine en MP, en Francia se oye frecuentemente "j'ai hâte à+date"... Es tan usual que vuestra pregunta me ha quedado perpleja... No tengo la pretención afirmar que la expresión sea correcta al nivel gramatical, pero se usa, como lo decía, de manera coloquial...
> Es muy divertido ver cómo una lengua puede evolucionar...


Debo de ser muy vieja también porque de verdad, nunca he oído en Francia "avoir hâte à quelque chose" y me suena horrible (je suis pardonnée, Gévy pour l'autre jour ? )
Pero sí, yo podría decir:
*"J'ai hâte d'être à samedi."*


----------



## Gévy

Hola,

Sí, he visto que en Canada es habitual, en Francia no lo era antes, ahora sí. Eso es, efectivamente, que el idioma sigue vivo y no soporta que lo limitemos.

Habrá que acostumbrar el oído a este nuevo uso. 

Muchas gracias por ayudarme entre todos a que no me quede demasiado desfasada.  

Bisous,

Gévy

DP, bien sûr que je te pardonne (manquerait plus que ça!) , trop rigolo.


----------



## Nanon

No se preocupen, Gévy y DearPrudence, que a mí también "se me cayó la cédula" . Je sens que ce genre d'expressions que je n'utilise pas, ça fait tout de suite ressortir mes cheveux blancs . Ouille ouille ouille !


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Lo siento, *Elsoce*, hasta para mí -que soy muy dado a crear neologismos...- me suena mal lo de "J'ai hâte à Samedi!". No obstante, te prometo que lo ensayaré delante del espejo.


Yo diría como *DearPrudence*: 

*- Je voudrais qu'on soit déjà samedi.
*


_Aunque veo que nos estamos volviendo todos muy impacientes (aún faltan 6 días...)._


----------



## Elsoce

Je me sens un peu comme un chien dans un jeu de quilles !


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Elsoce said:


> Je me sens un peu comme un chien dans un jeu de quilles !



En fait, après avoir répété la phrase "J'ai hâte à Samedi!" une centaine de fois devant la glace, je ne la trouve pas si grinçante que ça...


----------



## Elsoce

Víctor Pérez said:


> En fait, après avoir répété la phrase "J'ai hâte à Samedi!" une centaine de fois devant la glace, je ne la trouve pas si grinçante que ça...


Merci, c'est gentil ! Peut-être est-ce local?


----------



## fredinmad

Pour résumer, dans la même semaine, nous avons appris l'existence de "j'ai hâte à samedi" et de "ça me tarde les vacances". C'est trop pour moi 

Ces 2 expressions sont néanmoins déconseillées à nos amis hispanophones


----------



## Pohana

fredinmad said:


> Pour résumer, dans la même semaine, nous avons appris l'existence de "j'ai hâte à samedi" et de "ça me tarde les vacances". C'est trop pour moi



Dans les chantiers de jeunesse on apprend pas mal de choses  (_il me tarde l'automne !_)


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Pohana said:


> Dans les chantiers de jeunesse on apprend pas mal de choses  (_il me tarde l'automne !_)


 

C'est vrai!!!! ¡Ahora no me puedo sacar de la cabeza estas expresiones!


----------



## Elsoce

Là, on arrive à un autre stade animalier : ce n'est plus un "chien dans un jeu de quille" ; je vais finir par "faire l'autruche" tellement les moqueries vont crescendo...
Pour un peu, je serais vexée comme un pou...


----------



## Nanon

Mais non, quelle idée, Elsoce ! Pour te consoler, je te traduis "Ya quiero que sea sábado" en marseillais : "je me languis de samedi". J'espère ainsi me faire pardonner... 
Note à l'usage des apprenants : en français moderne, "je me languis" n'est pas incorrect mais local. Très, très local. À n'utiliser donc que si on veut parler marseillais .


----------



## galizano

fredinmad said:


> Pour résumer, dans la même semaine, nous avons appris l'existence de "j'ai hâte à samedi" et de "ça me tarde les vacances". C'est trop pour moi
> 
> Ces 2 expressions sont néanmoins déconseillées à nos amis hispanophones


 
Non seulement elles sont déconseillées ,mais elles sont incorrectes . 
Ce n'est pas parce que certains les emploient ,qu'il faut en conclure que c'est une évolution de la langue  . A ce rythme là,toute incorrection est "vox populi,vox Dei" .
Je trouve dommage que l'on puisse laisser penser que ces tournures sont correctes.


----------



## Elsoce

Je crois qu'il a été assez clairement signifié qu'elles étaient incorrectes, d'une part; d'autre part, j'ai bien dit, dès le départ, que c'était utilisé dans le langage parlé et...surtout je n'ai aucune prétention d'affirmer que ce que je propose à valeur académique...Merci de votre indulgence, cher Galizano...
Quant à "l'évolution" dont je faisais mention, il conviendrait sans doute mieux de parler de "déformation"...


----------



## galizano

Je ne t'en veux pas particulièrement ,rassure -toi. J'ai fait cette remarque par rapport à ce qu'a écrit Guevy(voir ci-dessous) à ce sujet . Il serait dommage de  lui faire croire que cet usage est devenu courant . De même ,il me semble ,pour Nanon qui pense qu'elle n'est plus dans le coup  elle aussi . Voilà,voilà ..... 




> Hola
> 
> Sí, he visto que en Canada es habitual, en Francia no lo era antes, ahora sí. Eso es, efectivamente, que el idioma sigue vivo y no soporta que lo limitemos.
> 
> Habrá que acostumbrar el oído a este nuevo uso.
> 
> Muchas gracias por ayudarme entre todos a que no me quede demasiado desfasada.
> 
> Bisous,


----------



## Elsoce

Nanon said:


> Mais non, quelle idée, Elsoce ! Pour te consoler, je te traduis "Ya quiero que sea sábado" en marseillais : "je me languis de samedi". J'espère ainsi me faire pardonner...
> Note à l'usage des apprenants : en français moderne, "je me languis" n'est pas incorrect mais local. Très, très local. À n'utiliser donc que si on veut parler marseillais .


Merci, Nanonl!


----------

